# OMG IT'S HOCKEY DAY January 13, 2021 Season Openers



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Pumped. Go Oilers.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

that explains the notification I just got for Oilers 50/50 tickets.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Yes, another season of anguish and despair for us Leafs' fans.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

DaddyDog said:


> Yes, another season of anguish and despair for us Leafs' fans.


Maybe not


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

terminalvertigo said:


> Maybe not


There are only five current teams that have never played in a Stanley Cup final series since expansion of the league from the Original Six... the Blue Jackets, the Wild, the Jets, the Coyotes and the Leafs. I feel for you, but I don’t think that list will be changing anytime soon.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

Delores Streisand said:


> There are only five current teams that have never played in a Stanley Cup final series since expansion of the league from the Original Six... the Blue Jackets, the Wild, the Jets, the Coyotes and the Leafs. I feel for you, but I don’t think that list will be changing anytime soon.


Who do you support?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

The smart money bets against TML, but this year might be different due to the division....not having to face Boston and Washington.
I think they will do well, but Montreal always plays well against them.

Calgary should do well.
edmonton reminds me too much of the leafs. Sorry


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

terminalvertigo said:


> Who do you support?


The Winnipeg Rowing Club

We had a bloody good team in ‘03. But for our first line rover getting hurt in game three, we’d probably have taken the Cup from the Silver Seven.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

Tried out, they said I was too articulate for them. :/


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

This one starts out nice. Then it gets really nasty. 









The NHL’s New Canada-Only Division Gives a Crumbling Empire a Leg Up


After a pandemic-related reshuffling, Canadian hockey clubs now have a greater opportunity to end their collective 27-year Stanley Cup drought




www.theringer.com


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Leafs pulled off a miracle. Oilers laid a stinker, got outplayed substantially. Canucks look sharp.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

terminalvertigo said:


> Maybe not


I was going to give you a like but I see your in Winnipeg so your a Jets fan and not a Leafs fan. Are you just messing with our heads to make us think they won't screw up in the playoffs? 😷


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

Guitar101 said:


> I was going to give you a like but I see your in Winnipeg so your a Jets fan and not Leafs fan. Are you just messing with our heads to make us think they won't screw up in the playoffs? 😷


Ontario kid.. Posted to Winnipeg (CF)
Heading to Ottawa in the summer


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

terminalvertigo said:


> Who do you support?


that sounds so British...the response will always be Manchester, Arsenal or Chelsea. lol


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

DaddyDog said:


> Yes, another season of anguish and despair for us Leafs' fans.


Its the hope that kills you.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

Diablo said:


> that sounds so British...the response will always be Manchester, Arsenal or Chelsea. lol


surely this is in Jest? 

You can't support all these teams, that would be sacrilege!

Big chels fan here..


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

terminalvertigo said:


> surely this is in Jest?
> 
> You can't support all these teams, that would be sacrilege!
> 
> Big chels fan here..


i didnt mean one person would say all 3 of them lol...just that these are the 3 most likely answers you'll get


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Have only seen the highlights of one game, (TOR vs MTL... yaaaa!!!) so I can't comment if any team other than the Habs are doing this, but the "Bell" ad on their helmets... BARF!!!

I totally get this if it's just this season to off-set the loss of ticket sales. Full support, way to think outside the box to generate revenue.

But, I doubt it. It will look like the Spangler Cup soon.

EDIT: I did a little digging. I did not notice the "Scotia" logo on the Leafs helmets in the highlights I watched, but they are apparently there. NHL hopes to raise $15M with the ads this year.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Diablo said:


> that sounds so British...the response will always be Manchester, Arsenal or Chelsea. lol


_A-hem_, I must also balk at this... Aston Villa forever!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> _A-hem_, I must also balk at this... Aston Villa forever!


Few people would admit to that though.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> Have only seen the highlights of one game, (TOR vs MTL... yaaaa!!!) so I can't comment if any team other than the Habs are doing this, but the "Bell" ad on their helmets... BARF!!!
> 
> I totally get this if it's just this season to off-set the loss of ticket sales. Full support, way to think outside the box to generate revenue.
> 
> ...


I really hope the nickname “Bell ends” catches on.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Diablo said:


> Few people would admit to that though.


Yep, between the Leafs and AVFC, me and Dad have seen some dry years!! Although, Villa are still sitting strongly in 8th right now with (as many as) three less games played. 

Isn't that what makes me a true fan though??


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Anyone else finding it hard to get up for the same teams?? We're only at 20 games played, and I am on the fence if I want to watch the Leafs vs Habs again!! I don't have cable, so I only get one game a week, but _again_?? And three times this week against Ottawa?? Give me a Western road swing so I can get sick of watching EDM, CAL, WIN, VAN... actually, leave the Canucks out of it, I've already had enough of seeing them.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Oilers playing great hockey (except in goal) won 8 of 10, leading league in D scoring, lots of secondary scoring this year. Puljujarvi looks spectacular, a huge moose with fast wheels forechecking like crazy stealing pucks, 5 goals in 7 games since joining McDavids line. The 2 games they lost they scored 4 and 5 goals. Darnell Nurse took a giant step forward in development, playing like a top tier Norris candidate at both ends of the ice.

Kyle Turris a big disappointment, first healthy scratch last night, has 1 goal I think.

So, no, I don't mind seeing the Oilers all the time, playing the same teams. We do get some alt games here, 2-3 a week on the cable package I have. Got the Avs Knights back to back, that was fun those teams can SKATE.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I guess if I had some sort of package that I could watch other games, even all US teams for a while, it might mix it up a bit more. 

Leaf's in your barn next week! McDavid vs Mathews head to head. I can get up for that!!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Finally looking like Jets may have got something for Laine. 
Hopefully much more of that to come.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

By the numbers:

I was reading TSN this morning, and they had back to back stories on (the injured) Markstrom in Calgary, and the Leaf's (injured) Andersen. In the article it listed their stats. 

Markstrom is 31, and has a goals against of 2.87 and save percentage of .909 in 15 games. 
Andersen is 31, has a GA of 2.69 and a S% of .905 in 16 games. 

Those are some very similar numbers, but the Leafs are 11 points in front with 14-4-2 and the Flames are 9-9-1. 

I've seen/heard/read about Markstrom's "struggles" since coming over from Vancouver in the off season, and needs to "find his place" etc, but no one is saying similar things about Andersen! Why would they, despite his numbers being similar to Markstrom's, they are winning! The entire teams are being judged on opposite spectrums based on goaltending when in fact it is the offence that should be under the microscope! Both teams have 54 goals against (which makes sense based on the goalies numbers) but goals for are 72 - 50 in the Bud's favor! The Leafs are a +18, the Flames a -4. (The second place Oilers are 72 for and 62 against for a +10)

So Markstrom & Andersen are both doing bad but because of the offense, no one is looking at Andersen. 

Reminds me of: 

0-1-9 = 10 game winless steak
1-0-9 = 10 game unbeaten streak! 

My brain hurts...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

the announcers broadcasting out of Calgary are terrible, the whole crew. like they got replaced by the Jr High AV club and Cassie Campbell is leading them

Kevin Bieksa on HNIC is also terrible


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

vadsy said:


> the announcers broadcasting out of Calgary are terrible, the whole crew. like they got replaced by the Jr High AV club and Cassie Campbell is leading them
> 
> Kevin Bieksa on HNIC is also terrible


Yes, the Calgary crew is miserable. I have never liked Cassie or Francis. Bieksa can be a dink, but mostly I think he's funny.





SWLABR said:


> By the numbers:
> 
> I was reading TSN this morning, and they had back to back stories on (the injured) Markstrom in Calgary, and the Leaf's (injured) Andersen. In the article it listed their stats.
> 
> ...


The above noted Calgary crew, during the last couple Flames broadcasts we got up here, went to lengths to say how Markstrom was their most consistent player thru the year so far. I haven't heard any references to the 'find his place/struggles'stuff you are talking about.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

keto said:


> The above noted Calgary crew, during the last couple Flames broadcasts we got up here, went to lengths to say how Markstrom was their most consistent player thru the year so far. I haven't heard any references to the 'find his place/struggles'stuff you are talking about.


It was on HNIC. (between periods) They were discussing all the times Markstrom has stormed out of his net, and should he be "fair game" if he's out that far, and why is he doing it, etc... Hrudy (I think) said he was "finding his place" on the team. 
I've also heard a couple in the Toronto Sports stations refer to it. 

And to chime in on Ms. Campbell... who decided she can contribute to a hockey broadcast? Yes, she is an elite athlete, and played at the highest level her sport. She did Canada proud, but a broadcaster?? This is not a "woman" thing. Andi Petrillo was great! 
The worse broadcast I have ever heard in my entire life, was Bob Cole doing play-by-play, and Cassie doing colour. MY GOD!!!! The two of them NEVER SHUT UP!!!!!!!!!! I can see the F**KING GAME!!! I do not need you speaking all over it! Tell me who has the puck, (mostly for the other team) I can figure the rest out! Cause I can SEE IT!!!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Good game last night! I think with Mathews being out, it forced the Leafs to play better defensive hockey against McDavid & co. 

Balanced scoring too. Spezza's snipe was vintage. I've seen him burn Leaf's goalies on that one. Glad he's playing for the "good guys".


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I watched the Rangers Bruins game last Friday and there was more hitting in it than I have seen in the North Division all season.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

McDavid 100 pts in 53 games, I’ve seen most of them. Crazy how fast he is, gotta be a bot lol.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

keto said:


> McDavid 100 pts in 53 games


I'm glad it was someone other than the Jets this time.  
You guys are going 4 straight in round 1, unless we can keep it up and draw the Leafs instead for the 1st round. There's a chance you _might_ not go 4 straight with the Habs. 

Is it too early to jump on McWagon, or too late? (asking for a friend)


----------

